# Ubuntu Screen Resolution



## isacdan (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi, I've just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my computer and I can't change the resolution to 1680x1050 (my monitor's proper resolution). The only choices I have are 800x600 (3:2), 640x480 (3:2) and lower.
I did not have this problem with the Ubuntu 7.10 Live CD.
My grafics card is an old NVIDIA 5500 fx...

Also, I'm a complete Linux noob... Can someone please offer a solution?


----------



## Rome5 (Nov 25, 2008)

Have you installed a video driver yet (nvidia)? 

1. Shutdown xserver with: *CTRL*+*ALT*+*BACKSPACE*
-- this will bring you to a virtual console

2. Run the following:

```
[color=red]sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg[/color]
```
3. Once that's complete run:

```
[color=red]startx[/color]
```
-- this will restart the xserver

Did that make a difference?

If not, please run the following commands and post the entire output of each here:

```
[color=red]cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log[/color]
```
Also if you could give the make/model of your monitor, that would be helpful.


----------



## isacdan (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes, I've installed the NVidia driver. My monitor is a Samsung SyncMaster 2243NW (1680x1050).
Sorry for the omissions...


----------



## Rome5 (Nov 25, 2008)

Rome5 said:


> 1. Shutdown xserver with: *CTRL*+*ALT*+*BACKSPACE*
> -- this will bring you to a virtual console
> 
> 2. Run the following:
> ...


And did you try any of the above?


----------



## isacdan (Dec 2, 2008)

Actually, I solved the problem by installing my gfx card driver. I had some trouble with it, but it worked... Thanks anyway...


----------

